# Outback vs '09 Forester



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

Looking to step into a smaller more efficient 4 banger. I have driven both. My wife likes the Forester cause it is fresher, I like the Outback cause it feels a little more refined and carlike. The 170hp is tough to swallow coming from 350, lets just say it will be hard to get a speeding ticket in either.

Looking for input pluses and minus from either. With IMBA VIP they are about the same price for a midlevel leather version of both. I drive in the midwest with snow and mostly stop and go with short highways jaunts every now and again. I also have 2 kids in boosters and I take them out now and drop the seats to put my bike in the trunk. I ride about 4 days a week with a 8 minute commute to the trailhead. I do about 2 - 3 mutli day trips out of state a year.

Kinda hard for the wife to get past some of her Subaru stigma. I see them all over the place, but the average age of non-STI ones is over 50.

Thanks-

Rob


----------



## ispymtnbikes (May 27, 2004)

*With Kids....*

Since you have kids, I would go with the Forester. I believe they now have more room in the back seats than the old Forester and the Outback. I have an 08 Outback and the backseats are a little tight. Good luck.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

The new Forester is hard not to like. I was looking at them this past weekend and they have more room than the 07 model. The fact that you can get a turbo motor is appealling too. Maybe you won't miss that 350 HP after all, well, depending on what kind of vehicle it was in. 
I don't miss feeding all those horses.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*What would you buy with $6/gas?*

I bought the 6 cylinder Outback over the Forester just because it was more car like. After two years the car runs great but I bought it when gas was under $3/gallon.

Here are a couple things to think about.

Do you really need AWD? (I don't even though I drive a lot in northeast winters and NE mountains - snow tires and FWD do work in most cases)

Will you like the mpg when gas hits $6/gallon? (what can I say, it will get there sooner than we think and no matter what people claim, and AWD Subarus with Boxer engines do not get remarkable mpg)

A flat with AWD means you have to buy four tires (assuming it can't be repaired) so they match unless the tires are very new. This is something I never even considered but had to face in January.

The problem is we don't have many alternatives in the US. Prehaps a Honda CR-V with FWD but even that doesn't get great mpg. There may be some diesel options in the near future but with diesel fuel running $1/gallon over regular they may not be an advantage.

Ever consider a Passat wagon? My experience with them was very good when mpg was factored in. Not so good when maintenance was considered which is why I switched to a Subaru. Try as he might, my son never could kill his STi. That sold me. I do wish I had a 4 cylinder though.

Good luck. Unfortunately we are all pretty much stuck with a choice of ineffecient vehicles for the next few years. Quite depressing. Its not as if we didn't know gas was going to climb rapidly in the near future, the near future being here today.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

My wife has a 1999 Forester. We will probabaly be buying a 2009 Forester this year. The 1999 has no problem maintaining 75-80 mph with two adults, 3 dogs, two bikes, and luggage.

One thing to remember, if you go turbo, you go premium gas.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Jack'sDad said:


> The 170hp is tough to swallow coming from 350, lets just say it will be hard to get a speeding ticket in either.


heh, really makes me wonder how my lead foot cost me $700 in the last few months then, and I drive an older 2.2L legacy wagon... :madmax:

Its power to weight that matters... A buddy took some brand spanking chevy truck with 5.7 V8 for a test drive, it had plenty of pony's and plenty of pounds to hold them back, all it did was sound good and drink gas like crazy, averaged 25L/100km for our little test drive compared to my little legacy that gets around 9L/100km... and the legacy felt peppy in comparison lol


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

If you don't need AWD, I recommend the Mazda 5. Can hold 7 people and gets good gas-milage.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Boulder Pilot said:


> My wife has a 1999 Forester. We will probabaly be buying a 2009 Forester this year. The 1999 has no problem maintaining 75-80 mph with two adults, 3 dogs, two bikes, and luggage.
> 
> One thing to remember, if you go turbo, you go premium gas.


How does it do heading up the I-70? My wife's 04' XT gets the job done pretty well with about 550lb of human cargo. I still have to drop down to 4th to get any acceptable uphill acceleration at 65mph.

At 9000ft a naturally aspirated engine is down almost 30% in power. :madman:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Its power to weight that matters...


Yep, and I'd add gearing to that list as well as aerodynamics (over 60mph)


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*If it were me..*

I'd do the H6 Outback. If they offered a H6 forester with the 6 spd auto that would be something. I have a tribeca and like it alot. H6 , 265 HP, AWD and i like the style..


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

jrm said:


> I'd do the H6 Outback. If they offered a H6 forester with the 6 spd auto that would be something. I have a tribeca and like it alot. H6 , 265 HP, AWD and i like the style..


 What kind of mileage are you getting?


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (May 19, 2008)

I'd take the Forester....I have a Forester now and love it. Good on gas, nice looking vehicle


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

With the V8 and 6 spd auto I get 15 city 20 highway. If I used the sport mode or lead foot that would be worse.

Part of this is a career change and other part is payment/gas. The Outback-4 and Forester-4 both get about 20/26 which is 33% better. on my last tank of $85 (which I gave up on premium long ago) would be $57 now, plus a much lower monthly payment. I only put on 12,000 a year at most.

Funny when gas was a $1 it was easy, $2 still not much but this second double really puts the hurt on. How do teenagers now-a-days fill up the tank? It would take their whole paycheck if they worked part-time (those that work).

Both vehicles fit the bill although the Outback is more refined inside and the ride is much more car like. The outward visibility is worse and rear seat is a tad smaller. Also cannot find black to beat the band.......

Thanks for all the input.

Rob


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Legacy maybe? Cheaper then the Outback and you get the same amount of room for the kids.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*No more legacy wagon*

I think the only Legacy wagon now offered is the Outback but you can get a 4 cylinder in the low 20K range.


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

Uzzi said:


> Legacy maybe? Cheaper then the Outback and you get the same amount of room for the kids.


We are only offered the sedan, and it is same problem as I have now of bike in and out of trunk and putting the seats down.

A few years ago I liked the Legacy wagon more than the Outback, but not in the States only I think in Canada maybe? Darn things are made 2.5 hours from my house.

Rob


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Anywhere from*

18 to 25 using unleaded plus.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*i came close to buying a*

outback sedan with the H6. Damn that thing was fast..


----------



## Jack'sDad (Sep 4, 2005)

*Follow-Up*

Went with the Outback this weekend over the Forester. They were more similar last year when the Forester was a wagon versus now it is more of a CUV (think CRV or Rav 4). Low passenger seat did it in.

I agree that the Forester might have a tad more utility, but at a cost of refinement.

Getting the rear 5 windows and sunroofs tinted on Friday. Also went with the 2.5i LTD in DGM vs black.

Bike will fit in the back with the rear wheel on too which is a plus.

Rob


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

That's cool. Post a picture if you get a chance.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Hey we recently purchased a Forester, but I know that there seems to be quite a few Outbacks around particularly on the 4x4 forums owned by people who are more into four wheel driving or camping etc. Foresters aren't considered as capable I guess.

Anyway we had downgraded from a large 4x4 and I think the forester is great. Like you we have 2 kids in boosters, a third person in the back would be a squeeze I reckon. But my bike does fit with the rear seats down (it's a custom STP though). Ultimately though I want some sort of bike rack.

I look forward to pictures, when we were shopping around we cosidered a WRX (not practical enough) and also the Tribeca (out of our league price wise). I didn't see any Outbacks, it could well have been a consideration.


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (Jan 1, 2006)

We traded in our Acura TSX for a new Outback yesterday, since we're having a second kid in a couple months. We also looked closely at the 09 Forrester but we both liked the Outback more. The Forrester had a little more room in the back seat, but cubic storage behind the seats are both exactly the same -- 35.5 -- but the Outback's being longer and less tall is more useable. Much more floor space. Also the Forrester's interior felt a little cheaper and the ride wasn't quite as smooth (though it was close). 

Only had the Outback for a day so obviously I can't give real user feedback, but those were our rationals for buying it.


----------

